# Ford 641 tractor



## ole1953 (Dec 3, 2017)

Snapped the left rear axle on my Ford 641 tractor. Anyone know the best place to find a new axle ????


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum ole! You might try these guys....... https://www.tractorhouse.com/?pdcl=...vaXGdF12DUk5SRk2sc19eR9Psee3Wv7xoC5E8QAvD_BwE

Or...... http://www.messicks.com/tractorparts


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Ole,
For a used axle, look in the 'Dismantled Machine' section of tractorhouse.com site that that '_tractor beam'_ provided with the link above. They have seven 641's listed in salvage.

In looking at the Messick's site, it appears to me that the new replacement axle has 34 splines, old shaft was 16 splines. Have to replace a gear as well to make it compatible. $$$$


----------



## ole1953 (Dec 3, 2017)

sixbales said:


> Ole,
> For a used axle, look in the 'Dismantled Machine' section of tractorhouse.com site that that '_tractor beam'_ provided with the link above. They have seven 641's listed in salvage.
> 
> In looking at the Messick's site, it appears to me that the new replacement axle has 34 splines, old shaft was 16 splines. Have to replace a gear as well to make it compatible. $$$$


This one has 34 splines and is 32 in long. Thanks for the site I will look at that.


----------



## ole1953 (Dec 3, 2017)

This shaft has 34 grooves in the spline and 24 inches long. Thanks for the site Messicks'


----------



## ole1953 (Dec 3, 2017)

This axle has 34 grooves on the spline and is 32 inches long. Where on messick's did you find out about this axle. Was it a video ??? Thanks angain


----------

